# 1994 Nissan Altima Won't Start!



## Insomnya3am (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello, I recently purchased a stick shift 4cyl Nissan Altima, it's a 1994 or a 1995, from an auction. So I know nothing about this car.

I got a good battery in it now, and when you go to start it, absolutly nothing happens. We tried push starting the car at a pretty quick speed, and it just slams to a stop.

Any ideas how to remedy the situation? I'll answer any questions to the best of my ability.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

so its not cranking or anything??? try hitting the starter while you try to crank it....


----------



## Insomnya3am (Aug 19, 2005)

Didn't even think to try that. I'll give that a try when I go out to where I've got it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you have power to the other systems like lights, radio, etc.?
Check the fuses and fusible links under the hood.

Troy


----------

